

To Be or Not to Be Linked on LinkedIn: Job Search Using Online Social Networks - samfisher83
http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=1813532

======
samfisher83
I scanned through some of this paper and the interesting thing I saw was that
the single most important factor on if you got the job or not is if you were
married.

